# finished up a large pen order!



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

100 pens, 6 different Texas-grown woods, all pens and boxes laser inscribed with logos and individually numbered


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wow! 100 pens would drive me nutz LOL

They look good and the $$$ should be excellent


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good Lord, Shawn... I'd be joining Bill after about a dozen.. That's about my limit...as I have learned the hard way....:biggrin:

Really nice looking work, though...and YOUR Christmas ought to be 'merry' if you can collect for them.....:cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what do you mean "can?"

I deposited the check this morning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> what do you mean "can?"
> 
> I deposited the check this morning.


Well..with an order that size..I would think it only fitting that you would take ALL the woodworker forum regulars to a nice celebratory dinner as a thank you for all our help and inspiration......

Where ???.. When ???...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I hear Taco Bell is the meeting place of choice these days.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I hear Taco Bell is the meeting place of choice these days.


QUE ????...............cheap bastid...:rotfl:


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I love me some tacos


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good lookin' pens and a nice score.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Pens look great and count me in on dinner.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are some beautiful pens Mate!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Shawn.


----------

